
Show HN: EasyWrite- Write Only Using Top 1,000 Words - dallamaneni
http://easywrite.parishod.com/
======
dallamaneni
Hi, I recently came across ClearText Mac app which does the same but it works
only on a Mac. I also felt that it would be great if the app recommends using
certain words instead of enforcing it. So I made this web app which solves
both the problems. Read my blog post for more information about this:
[http://www.deekshith.in/2016/04/easy-write-
intro.html](http://www.deekshith.in/2016/04/easy-write-intro.html)

Also check out the code on Github: [https://github.com/adeekshith/easy-
write](https://github.com/adeekshith/easy-write)

Producthunt listing: [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/easywrite-cleartext-
for-the...](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/easywrite-cleartext-for-the-web)

------
sharemywin
Wonder if you could substitute as many words as you can with thesaurus. Then
save text and substitutions people make so does more and more automatically.

~~~
dallamaneni
Yeah, I thought about it. I would like to make it auto suggest words on
mouseover or click similar to other auto correction systems. That would be a
great addition. Will work on that. Thanks for the suggestion.

